

Ask HN: Anyone knows the story of Bell Laboratories? - nvictor

A lot of good stuff came from that company. What services did they provide at the time?
======
s2r2
<http://doc.cat-v.org/bell_labs/>

some information there, mainly regarding the works of leading figures

~~~
nvictor
thanks.

~~~
s2r2
Just stumbled upon another thing:
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gray_code#Name>

Invented by Frank Gray at Bell Labs (patent application 1947).

